

Polymorphic stanamically balanced binary trees (did you say stanamically?) - kamechan
http://okmij.org/ftp/Haskell/stanamically-balanced-trees.lhs

======
johsgrd
<http://okmij.org/ftp/Haskell/types.html#stanamic-AVL>

~~~
kamechan
the entire site is a computational goldmine, it seems.
<http://okmij.org/ftp/README.html>

~~~
lemming
Yeah, Oleg is a legend in the functional programming world. His work is
totally brain bending but once you understand it it's amazing.

~~~
kamechan
prolific too...

